# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Μπατζι 46 ημερων ...

## Eliccaios

Καλησπέρα χαρίζονται τα δυο μπατζι από την πρώτη γεννά τον μπατζι μου τα μικρά εκκολάφτηκαν 26 το πρωτο και το δεύτερο 27 Απριλίου.

Τα μικρά θα δοθούν σε άτομα που ξέρουνε και ξέρω ότι θα τα φροντιζόσουν και ότι το σπίτι θα είναι κατάλληλο για πτηνά..
Είναι μαθημένα στο χέρι  και πολύ παιχνιδιαρικα..
Ενα βιντεακι και μερικες φοτο ..

----------


## Giorgekid

Ελισσαιε εαν θελεις μπορω να παρω το ενα!!!!!!ετσι και αλλιως θελω να παρω παρεα στην μπιανκα μου!!!!!θα τηρήσω την καραντινα, σου βαζω και φωτο το κλουβι που θα το φιλοξενήσει μετα την καραντινα!!!!!ειναι απογαλακτισμενο να φανταστω ε?δεν εχω θεμα ποιο απο τα δυο!!!!! Δεν υπαρχει θεμα χρονου!!!!παιχνιδια εχει το κλουβι απλα αυτη η φωτο ειναι οταν καθάριζα το κλουβι και τα εβγαλα να τα πλύνω!!!!δεν εχω πρόθεση για αναπαραγωγη !!!!μονο οταν ενηλικιωθεί!!!!ολα μου τα πουλακια βγαίνουν απο το κλουβι 2 ωρες καθημερινά!!!

Υ.Γ. Μπορω να δωσω οτι πληροφορία θελεις για τα πουλακια και μπορω να το αποδείξω και με φωτο!!!!απλα εδω ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις εκτροφεα και δεν προτιμώ πετ σοπ.......για αυτο το θελω το πουλακι!!!!σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!

----------


## Eliccaios

Καλησπερα γιωργο με χαρα  να παρεις το ενα μπατζακι μιας και σε βλέπω στο φόρουμ ειδικά στης συζητήσει που κάνεις σε διάφορα ποστ καταλαβαίνω οτι εισαι διαβασμένος  όπιο μπατζακι θες μου λες και στο δίνω..

Που μένεις Αθηνα..? εγώ δινω τα δυο μπατζάκια στης φώτο το μπλε και το πράσινο κίτρινο..

Ναι και το πουλί είναι απογαλακτισμενο..

----------


## Giorgekid

Σε ευχαριστω βρε ελισσαιε!!!!δεν ξερεις το χαρα μου δινεις!!!!!οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα ξερω οτι εσυ τα εχεις καθαρά και προσεγμένα!!!!!! Μενω κρητη!!!!!μπορεις να το στειλεις με ΚΤΕΛ?τα έξοδα δικα μου!!!!!!παντως εγω να πω την αληθεια το συμπάθησα το πρασινο κιτρινο...... :Happy0064:  ::  :Jumping0046:     Θελεις διεύθυνση?αχχχχχχχχ λιποθυμώ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Α και οριστε και η παλαταρα με τα παιχνιδια που θα μπει το μικρο!!!!!!μετα την καραντινα εννοειται!!!!!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Όλα αυτά τα παιχνίδια από πίσω είναι για ένα παπαγαλακι ?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι νέο μέλος στην παρέα σας και έχω ένα καναρινάκι. 
Θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να υιοθετήσω έναν μικρό φιλαράκο από τα παπαγαλάκια σου.
Σκέψου το...
Μεγάλη εμπειρία δεν έχω στα παπαγαλάκια αλλά τα αγαπώ πολύ και είμαι πρόθυμη να του προσφέρω το καλύτερο δυνατόν.  Κλουβί θα αγοράσω νέο, ό,τι μου υποδείξετε και φυσικά τις καλύτερες συνθήκες διαβίωσης.
Έχω άλλωστε ένα καναρίνι και τον έχω σαν πρίγκιπα. 
Σκέψου το αν θες.

Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## stefos

συγχαρητηρια για την προσφορα ελισσαιε!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Ελισσαίε για την χειρονομία σου!! Ελπίζω να βρουν καλά σπίτια τα μικρά!!  :Happy: 




> Θελεις διεύθυνση?


Η διεύθυνση θα παρακαλούσα να δοθεί μέσω προσωπικού μηνύματος ( p.m ) και όχι δημόσια για λόγους ασφάλειας και μόνο.

----------


## Giorgekid

> Μπράβο Ελισσαίε για την χειρονομία σου!! Ελπίζω να βρουν καλά σπίτια τα μικρά!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Η διεύθυνση θα παρακαλούσα να δοθεί μέσω προσωπικού μηνύματος ( p.m ) και όχι δημόσια για λόγους ασφάλειας και μόνο.


Εννοείτε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!χαχχααχχα  αχχχα

----------


## Giorgekid

> Όλα αυτά τα παιχνίδια από πίσω είναι για ένα παπαγαλακι ?


Εχουμε μπέμπη στο σπιτι!!!!!!!οχι ακριβως μπέμπη....2 χρονων και 1 μηνου........

----------


## xrisam

Μπραβο για την χειρονομία!  :Happy0030:

----------


## Giorgekid

Ελισσαιε εχεις π.μ.!!!!

----------


## Eliccaios

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά να ενημερώσω ότι με κτελ δεν στέλνω τα πτηνά άμα ήτανε κάτι νεκρό πράγμα η άλλο θα το έστελνα τα περισσότερα πράγματα που έχω πει να τα στείλουν με κτελ δεν τα έχω λάβει η τα έχω πάρει και δεν είναι ούτε τα μισά χάνονται καταστρεφοντα,ι μια φορά ειχα πει σε ενα άτομο απο τρικαλα να μου στειλει κατι πραγματα για το ενυδρειο απο τρικαλα και βρεθηκαν αλλου αντι να τα παρω εγω και τα πηρα μετα απο ενα μηνα..

----------


## Giorgekid

Οκ......με αλλο τροπο γινεται?εαν ο μπαμπας σου το στείλει απο Ρέθυμνο με κατι?κουριερ δεν γινεται???

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδιά... αν και δεν θέλω να σταθώ εμπόδιο στις όποιες συναλλαγές σας, και χωρίς να θέλω να επιβάλλω κάτι στον Ελισσαίο, πιστεύω πως καλά κάνει και δεν στέλνει με κτελ, ειδικά ζωντανό πλάσμα. Είναι πολύ άτσαλος ο τρόπος με τον οποίο μεταχειρίζονται τα πακέτα αποστολής οι άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν εκεί. Επίσης, πέρα από αυτό, ο καιρός δεν βοηθάει καθόλου. Ένα παπαγαλάκι σίγουρα δεν θα αντέξει στην ζέστη για ώρες... θα πάει από θερμοπληξία!! 
Αυτά τα λέω για το καλό του πουλιού και μόνο... δεν έχω κάτι με κανένα παιδί... !!!  :Happy:

----------


## Giorgekid

Ευθυμη εννοειται οτι οποιαδηποτε ;ποψη ειναι δεκτή!!!!!ο ελισσαιε δεν θα το στείλει με ΚΤΕΛ......απλα εαν θελει θα πει αυτος τον τροπο γιατι μπορει να μην θελει να πω....

----------


## Eliccaios

Έχεις δίκαιο εύθυμη.. και όχι ρε σι γιωργο σιγά χάχα δεν θα σκοτώσουμε και κανέναν άμα το πει ..

Παιδιά το παπαγαλάκι θα φτάσει στο ρεθυμνο με το πλοίο που δουλεύει ο πατέρας μου και μετά θα το παραλάβει μάλλον ένας φίλος του γιωργου ώστε να το παραλάβει ο γιωργο γιατί δεν μπορεί να έρθει μέχρι την ρεθυμνο είναι και μακρυά να πω την αληθεια... 

Και το άλλο παπαγαλάκι θα δοθεί  στην Μαργαρίτα... 
Μην κλείσει το θέμα παρακαλώ μέχρι να είναι ολα κομπλέ Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Μένει να προμηθευτώ κλουβί!!!

----------


## δημητρα

πολλα μπραβο για την κινηση σου

----------


## e2014

μπραβο eliccaio για την κινηση σου!! καλη τυχη να εχουν τα μικρουλια στα νεα τους σπιτικα!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Παρέλαβα τον μικρούλη... Ένα μικρό ήρεμο μωράκι... Ο γιός μου (6 ετών) δεν έχει ξεκολήσει από κοντά του! 

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τον Ελισσαίο.
Φωτό καθώς και συμβουλές για τον φιλαράκο θα αναρτήσω τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## panagiotis k

Παιδιά να χαρείτε τα μικρά........Είναι πανέμορφα όντως. 
Μπράβο Ελισσαίο !!!!!!!!!! Πάντα τέτοια !!!!!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

> Παρέλαβα τον μικρούλη... Ένα μικρό ήρεμο μωράκι... Ο γιός μου (6 ετών) δεν έχει ξεκολήσει από κοντά του! 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τον Ελισσαίο.
> Φωτό καθώς και συμβουλές για τον φιλαράκο θα αναρτήσω τις επόμενες μέρες.


να σου ζήσει!!!!!!!!! ειναι πολυ προσεγμένα τα μωρα του ελισσαιος να το ξερεις!!!!!και απο την συνομιλια μας στο τηλεφωνο το πρωι καταλαβα οτι ειναι και πολυ έξυπνος-ομιλιτηκος-καλος ανθρωπος!!!!!!χρυσαφι!!!!!!! ελπιζω να βαλεις φωτο του μικρού να τον χαρούμε εεεε??? χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Να σαι καλά Γιώργο. Με το καλό να παραλάβεις το δικό σου. Πραγματικό κουκλί. Και τόσο ήρεμο.

----------


## Giorgekid

Το μπλε δεν πηρες?αχ ναι.......το περιμενω....χεχεχεχε!!!!!.........  μετα τις 19 ομως να τελειώσουν και οι εξετασεις!!!!

----------


## Eliccaios

Χαχαχα μαργαριτα βλεπω τον μικρο να γινετε εκτροφεας με τον καιρο  ::  
 Ευχαριστω φιλε παναγιοτη.

Γιωργο ανιπομονο να σου φερω το δικο σου και να δω  την Πτηνοπαρεα σου...

----------


## Efthimis98

Να το χαίρεσαι Μαργαρίτα!!  :Happy:  Να σου ζήσει και να το χαίρεσαι!!

Θέλω να πω και κάτι ακόμη. Υπάρχει κάτι σαν bug, όπως καταλάβατε από το post #24 του Γιώργου, το οποίο "κόβει" τα μηνύματα. Για να μην εμφανίζεται αυτό το bug και να μην υπάρχουν τυχόν παρεξηγήσεις, θα πρέπει να γράφεται αφήνως κενό πριν τα σύμβολα και το πρώτο γράμμα κάθε λέξης. 

Π.χ :

Έφυγε, πήγε, μίλησε, έπαιξε. Δεν του άρεσε, ξανά έφυγε. . . !!

( ** όπως βλέπετε αφήνω κενά ανάμεσα στα γράμματα και στα σύμβολα! )

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Eυχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές. Θα αναρτήσω νέο θέμα σύντομα για συμβουλές.

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Καλημερα Ελισεε μπορω να παρω και εγω ενα εχω ενα ζευγαρι τωρα θελω ενα μικρο για εκπαιδευση ειμαι γνωστης των Budgie.Ειχα παρει ενα μεγαλο κλουβι για κοκατιλ αλλα τελικα δεν πηρα κοκατιλ και λεω να βαλω τον μικρο εκει μεσα.Αν μπορει στειλε σε π.μ το τηλ. σου να το συζητησουμε!!!!Επισης μολις το παραλαβω θα σου βγαλω τις φοτο να τις δεις για να το χαρεις!!!!

----------


## Eliccaios

Παιδια καλησπερα τι κανετε ολα καλα λοιπον το πουλακι τοθ γιοργου δυστιχος δεν προλαβα να του το δοσω... Οπιος ενδιαφερεται υπαρχουν ακομα τα δυο μπατζακι απο την πρωτη γεννα και 4 απο την δευτερη η δευτερη γεννα εχει 3 λουτινο και ενα ασπρο μπλε... φωτογραφιες 8α αργησω να βαλω λογο οτι χαλασε το κινιτο μου..

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Ενδιαφερομαι για το ασπρο μπλε!!Ειναι 46 ημερων??

----------


## Eliccaios

1ος μηνο ειναι σχεδον αλλα δημο δεν 3ερω πλεον δεν μενω πειραια μενω εβοια...

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Θες να μιλησουμε μηπως τλεφωνικος θα σου δωσω σε π.μ το τηλ. μου!!!

----------

